# www.gamer-pc.ch Erfahrung?



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

Tach mal wieder

Ich will mir nen neuen PC zulegen.
Kennt jemand den Shop unter http://www.gamer-pc.ch. 
Wäre bei mir einigermassen in der Nähe (für Garantie und direkten Kontakt), 
macht einen sympatischen Eindruck und man kann die PCs selber noch ein wenig konfigurieren.
Und Nein, ich will ihn nicht selber zusammenbasteln


----------



## th_h_hexley (4. Oktober 2011)

Kenne den Shop selbst nicht. Die Bewehrungen auf toppreise.ch sind ganz gut. Für die Support Abwicklung ist ein Laden in der Nähe natürlich praktisch.
Als Alternative böte sich digitec an, die haben auch einen Laden in Zürich. Bei digitec hatte ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bis auf zwei Probleme mit falschen Angaben bei der Verfügbarkeit von Produkten im online Shop. Den Support habe ich nie beansprucht.


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Kenne den Shop selbst nicht. Die Bewehrungen auf toppreise.ch sind ganz gut. Für die Support Abwicklung ist ein Laden in der Nähe natürlich praktisch.
> Als Alternative böte sich digitec an, die haben auch einen Laden in Zürich. Bei digitec hatte ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bis auf zwei Probleme mit falschen Angaben bei der Verfügbarkeit von Produkten im online Shop. Den Support habe ich nie beansprucht.



Bin halt kein Fan (mehr) von Digitec. Uns einen PC selber zusammenstellen kann man da ja auch nicht, wenn ich nicht was übersehen habe.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Der Shop ist aber auf den ersten blick sehr teurer, da würdest du anderswo deutlich billiger davonkommen


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Der Shop ist aber auf den ersten blick sehr teurer, da würdest du anderswo deutlich billiger davonkommen


Ich wäre um Vorschläge dankbar 
btw: es handelt sich bei den Preisen NICHT um Euro


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

du musst mir schon ein bisschen mehr verraten dass ich dir helfen kann...
Was willst du denn damit machen???
Und welches Budget hast du???


----------



## th_h_hexley (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> du musst mir schon ein bisschen mehr verraten dass ich dir helfen kann...
> Was willst du denn damit machen???
> Und welches Budget hast du???



Du hast die Frage im Startbeitrag gelesen?


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> du musst mir schon ein bisschen mehr verraten dass ich dir helfen kann...
> Was willst du denn damit machen???
> Und welches Budget hast du???


Ich will einen Shop in meiner Nähe (Zürich), bei dem ich einen PC selber konfigurieren kann und dann zusammengebaut wird.

Dass ein zusammengebauter PC seinen Preis hat ist mir durchaus bewusst. Ist ja nicht mein erster.
Rein preislich ist der Shop ja nicht viel teurer als Digitec. Zumindest wenn man mal die Preise bei den Monitoren vergleicht.
Darum glaub ich nicht, dass der Shop SEHR teuer ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Diditec ist ja auch nicht grade eines der billigsten...
Und sorry, ich hab dich völlig falsch versanden


----------



## th_h_hexley (4. Oktober 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich will einen Shop in meiner Nähe (Zürich), bei dem ich einen PC selber konfigurieren kann und dann zusammengebaut wird.


STEG bietet an, den PC zusammenzubauen. Preislich liegt der Shop in derselben Region, geografisch in Dietikon.

Die ganzen Shops unterscheiden sich kaum voneinander.


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> STEG bietet an, den PC zusammenzubauen. Preislich liegt der Shop in derselben Region, geografisch in Dietikon.
> 
> Die ganzen Shops unterscheiden sich kaum voneinander.



Steg kenn und schätze ich auch.
Ich wohne aber in der Stadt und habe auch deshalb noch nie ein Auto besessen. Darum ist Steg für mich in diesem Fall nicht sehr praktisch. Ich hoffe ja nicht aufs schlimmste. Aber ich hatte auch schon einen PC, der nach eienr Woche abgeraucht ist.
So ein Teil zu verschicken kostet Zeit und auch Geld.
Auch finde ich auf der Page keinen "Konfigurator" um bissl mit den Komponenten zu variieren


----------



## th_h_hexley (4. Oktober 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auch finde ich auf der Page keinen "Konfigurator" um bissl mit den Komponenten zu variieren



Es gibt keinen Konfigurator, man kauft die Einzelteile und erwirbt zusätzlich den Zusammenbau (mit oder ohne Betriebssystem).


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Konfigurator, man kauft die Einzelteile und erwirbt zusätzlich den Zusammenbau (mit oder ohne Betriebssystem).


Aaah, danke

Werd mich mal genauer damit befassen


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (4. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mal nachgesehn was die für netzteile benutzen! LC POWER!!!!! Kauf bei denen net!
wenn die nen lc power nt benutzen is der rest auch shit


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2011)

C0mput3rFr34k schrieb:


> ich hab mal nachgesehn was die für netzteile benutzen! LC POWER!!!!! Kauf bei denen net!
> wenn die nen lc power nt benutzen is der rest auch shit


 
Von welchem Anbieter redest Du jetzt?
Sowohl bei Steg, als auch beim ersten Shop kann man ja das anderes Netzteil wählen.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2011)

Möcht hier nur kurz ein Update bringen.

Habe jetzt also einen neuen PC von dem Laden.
Der Typ, der das zusammenbaut ist ein kleiner Chaot und ein Freak. Beides im positiven Sinne.
Er hatte (wohl auch "dank" BF3 & co) ziemlich viele Bestellungen. Darum dauerte es knappe 3 Wochen bis ich den PC abholen konnte.
Dafür bekam ich Win Pro anstatt Win Home ohne Aufpreis.

Im Laden fragte er mich, ob ich das System noch kurz anschauen wolle. 
Ich schaute nur kurz die Verkabelung an und die war 1A.
Zu Hause liess ich dann mal Furmark laufen, da das Progi eh schon installiert war (genauso wie Prime95).
Und da sah ich... eine 560XT anstatt einer 570XT. DxDiag durchlaufen lassen... eine 560XT. Gehäuse geöffnet, Karte ausgebaut, angeschaut: Eine 560!
Da war ich dann nicht so erfreut. Am nächsten Tag ein kurzer Anruf, ich brachte die 560 vorbei und er gab mir ne neue 570 mit.
Sehr unkompliziert... aber eben. Ist halt ein Bastler. Ich glaub wirklich nicht, dass das Absicht war.

Hier der PC:
Cooler Master Midi Tower Gladiator 600
Corsair CX600W
Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1
Intel i7 2600 (4x 3.40GHz, max. 3,7GHz) 
8,0GB (2x4,0GB) DDR3 RAM 1333MHz Kingston,
Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 1024MB DDR5, 
1.0TB HDD, 
DVD-Brenner
Win Prof

Für 1300 Fr (ca 1050€.. je nach Kurs  )

Da dies mein erster neuer PC seit.. öhm 10 Jahren ist, war ich zuerst mal überrascht, wie cool das Biosmenu ausschaut.
Ich kannte nur diese blauen Screens in denen man mit den Pfeiltasten navigieren konnte.
Jetzt alles mit Grafiken und Mausunterstützung.... der Wahnsinn.
Und USB 3 ist schon was feines, wenn man Backupdateien zurückspielen will.

Und was spiel ich jetzt?
Ich muss gestehen, ich spiele ENDLICH mal richtig Borderlands 
Und ich hab noch soo viele Spiele, die ich bei Steam mal in nem Paket gekauft habe und nie spielen konnte...
Das PC-Gamerleben hat mich wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch soo viele Spiele, die ich bei Steam mal in nem Paket gekauft habe und nie spielen konnte...
> Das PC-Gamerleben hat mich wieder.



Na, dann heißt es wohl goodbye aus diesem Forum...


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Na, dann heißt es wohl goodbye aus diesem Forum...


Nene... jetzt kann ich ENDLICHE gegen Konsolen flamen!!!!

*gehtjetzteseineCEfürdiexboxauspacken*


----------

